# Betty's test results..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So, back with Betty from the vets. The first test they did was with histamine which should (and did) provoke the biggest reaction...to make sure the tests are working the second test they do was with Saline which SHOULD show NO reaction..you've guessed it..Betty showed a reaction This means that everything else they tested her for would also show a reaction ( which it did) however there were a couple of things that provoked a bigger reaction than others, those being house dust mites, tree pollen and grass pollen. The vet said it was strange though as it is not the time for pollen
The vet said she is very likely just to have extremely sensitive skin and could simply be reacting to the needle!!
He feels that Betty's allergies are still developing and more time is required to get more conclusive results. To give her relief in the meantime he has prescribed Atopica (non steroid drug) and a fairly new spot on fatty acid treatment. He said it will take a couple of weeks to kick in and he we have to go back in three weeks to see how things are progressing..
The good news ( I have to look for some!) is that because Betty's coat is quite long at the moment it covers quite a bit of the patch ( Bobby Charlton comb over stylee)..which is better than last time we had to have a 'patch'...a few photo's below.. the first one is after she was attacked as a 12 week pup and the others are from today..


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh goodness Colin, you're not really any further forward then? How frustrating for you! I'm glad that at least the vet is able to give Betty some relief from the itching. I hope you get some more answers soon.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Poor Betty, I really hope that the treament she has been given offers some relief. Loving the 'comb over' you can hardly see her bald bit.  Sending hugs to you and Betty. x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah poor little Betty having to have all this done and still not much further forward. Love the comb over though. Hopefully she will get some relief soon - give her a hug from us


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah brave little Betty! I'm sure you were hoping for some more definite answers but at least you have done as much as you can do. She looked adorable as a pup - and of course still does!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh Colin, poor you. And poor Betty. Will keep my fingers and toes crossed that the drugs that the vet has prescribed do the trick! 

Just told Marcus about your little Betty... we're both looking forward to meeting her at the end of March after all your stories!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

The comb over works- you can't hardly see it- though of course being a girlie myself still think she needs a nice t-shirt 

Well we thought it might be the Atopica and will be interested to know about the other treatment. Hope they provide relief for her.

Big hugs xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Lol trust Betty to react to everything!!! Fingers crossed the new treatment works.

I think the comb over works well, should we call her Bobby for the time being???

x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well have found the perfect top for Betty!!! a pink hoodie 


and it's says bad hair days on it 

http://www.bonniedogs.co.uk/dog-clothing-c23/dog-jumpers-dog-hoodies-s27/bad-hair-day-dog-hoody-p927


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hope the new treatment brings Betty relief. Poor itchypoo :-(

The combover looks good and really covers the patch.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Betty u poor dog. And Colin, goodness....looks just like me when I had tests...with the dots and all....hope everything can get sorted


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh what a pain that the results couldn't pin point the exact cause. Does the vet want to do the tests again when Betty's older if he thinks the allergies are still developing? Maybe she'll grow out of them or it? It's good that her coat just about covers the patch...you didn't have to get your grooming table out after all by the looks of it 

Clare and Bertie x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Betty - hope the new treatment makes her more comfortable.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The comb over works for me  wow she is soooo cute ...

Oh Colin .. I read this post with my hand over my mouth, worried what I may read, but all in all it sounds like lovely Betty is a sensitive gal with the most sensitive skin. 

Please let us know how the new treatments work .. at least she is not allergic to cuddles from her daddy xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind messages...
Betty will be monitored on a regular basis and then will have to undergo further
testing in the future once they feel her allergies are more established and they can get more definitive results as to what she is allergic to. Once that is established they intend to start immunotherapy to try to desensitise her to those particular allergens. It looks like it could be a long road ahead...
Normally the Atopica is administered on a daily basis until the itching is under control and then tapered off to the lowest acheiveable dose but my vet likes to do it the other way around..so Betty is on one tablet every three days but it will have to be increased if no improvement is seen. 
The vet did say that it IS possible that with the help of the drug and as Betty's immune system matures she could outgrow the allergies ( but I'm not holding my breath). As long as Betty has good quality of life I will continue to do what I can for her... thanks again for all your support...it really does make a big difference


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes I hope the Atopita and the new spot on treatment help Betty, poor thing. Let's hope for a more conclusive solution in the future. :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Colin, I was really hoping you would get some clear results so you could move on. Your vet is doing a thorough job though and I'm sure you will get there in the end. This is a case of perseverance and I know you love her so much and will do that . The comb over works really well to hide the patch so perhaps wait for the patch to grow before you clip to blend? Sending our love and big hugs to you both and we're here if you need support, a shoulder to cry on, a vent, a walk, a laugh or a or a moan! :hug:


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah bless her. How frustrating Colin. Hope the new treatment does something positive xxx


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

In the words of Bruce Forsyth, Betty's my favourite  She's such a darling little girl Colin and is a proper little fighter.

Fingers crossed that Betty responds to the treatment - I look forward to hearing your updates


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You said she'd have a large patch missing. I didn't think it would be that big and full of pin dots. Poor Betty. So glad the vet is trying to solve the case for you.

Out of interest what do you feed her, just clutching at straws here for you. I've read that sometimes food can cause skin problems.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You may still get some results Colin....its still early days, allergy testing cantake a long time to nail down the specific allergens. There is just so much that she could be allergic to that its very unlikely you will find out what it/they may be on the first round of testing. Don't give up!
Betty is a happy little dog so I don't think you have to worry about her quality of life.
Chin up Chuck


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahh, bless Betty! She has the same allergies as Ian!!! If he's anything to go by, he's got a little better as he's got older, so the theory that she might improve as she matures may be a good one!

She's such a beautiful colour - we love Betty!

Good luck with the treatment!
H
xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh bless poor little betty.I hope the treatment makes her more comfortable.My american cocker is about to be allergy tested too,her symtoms are very similar to bettys xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Poor little Betty, hope that the Atopica & treatment give some improvement Colin.
Fab job with the comb over


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> You said she'd have a large patch missing. I didn't think it would be that big and full of pin dots. Poor Betty. So glad the vet is trying to solve the case for you.
> 
> Out of interest what do you feed her, just clutching at straws here for you. I've read that sometimes food can cause skin problems.


Thanks Julie, I've tried at least half a dozen different hypoallergenic foods....Betty will scoff all of them (at least she is not fussy I suppose!!) but none have made any difference to the itching...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> Oh bless poor little betty.I hope the treatment makes her more comfortable.My american cocker is about to be allergy tested too,her symtoms are very similar to bettys xxx


Oh Mandy I didn't know...I hope you get some positive news. It's heartbreaking isn't it. Please let me know how you get on - I'd be really interested.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

definetly sounds environmental....do you have carpets?? Carpets can be brutal for all of those kind of allergies.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> Ahh, bless Betty! She has the same allergies as Ian!!!  If he's anything to go by, he's got a little better as he's got older, so the theory that she might improve as she matures may be a good one!
> 
> She's such a beautiful colour - we love Betty!
> 
> ...


Well we can hope!! There is a certain irony that these dogs are good for people with allergies but in my case it's the dog that has them!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Well we can hope!! There is a certain irony that these dogs are good for people with allergies but in my case it's the dog that has them!!


Lol i hadn't thought of it from that point!!! Fingers crossed you get some results and eventually find out what she's allergic too.

Mandy, i hope you get results too.

x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> definetly sounds environmental....do you have carpets?? Carpets can be brutal for all of those kind of allergies.


Hi Amanda

Yes, most of the house is carpeted.I can't remember the blend but remember it's a pretty high wool content. They are reasonably new and to be honest I think it sheds a lot of fibres ( I still get tonnes of fluff when I Hoover).. it's something I have thought about. Betty does sleep in the hall and kitchen which are both tiled but I guess the fibres are floating all over the house. Interestingly she never almost never scratches in mar car and that has leather seats... I guess I need to borrow a house without carpets to see if it makes any difference


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> You may still get some results Colin....its still early days, allergy testing cantake a long time to nail down the specific allergens. There is just so much that she could be allergic to that its very unlikely you will find out what it/they may be on the first round of testing. Don't give up!
> Betty is a happy little dog so I don't think you have to worry about her quality of life.
> Chin up Chuck


Thanks Karen

Will never give up on my miss bossy knickers...I knew it was going to be along road but was hoping for a bit of progress. Patience is not a virtue I particularly poccess
To add insult to injury she is very matted..I bathed her on Sunday and didn't brush her out,then she spent the day at the vet so didn't get round to brushing her until tonight. Three days without grooming is a big no no....never seen her so matted. A Weller scalp would have been on the cards if I didnt need the length to do her comb over


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh crikey Colin, good luck. I suffer from dust, wool etc allergies, so am in sympathy with poor Betty. The scratching must be driving you both mad. I actually think your last comment about borrowing a house without carpets is actually quite a sound one. Even a house with no carpets downstairs would do, as you could keep her downstairs for the weekend and see what happens. Do any of your friends have such a house?
Or could you rent one for the weekend? Sounds extravagant but believe me, ruling something in or out is definitely a step forward.

Thanks for keeping us all posted xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am the same, allergic to everything!  We are carpet free and have leather sofas to try and reduce allergens. I was always told when I was little that I would grow out of it....still waiting! Send Betty to me for a while, we would like a Betty to play with!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

sharplesfamily said:


> Oh crikey Colin, good luck. I suffer from dust, wool etc allergies, so am in sympathy with poor Betty. The scratching must be driving you both mad. I actually think your last comment about borrowing a house without carpets is actually quite a sound one. Even a house with no carpets downstairs would do, as you could keep her downstairs for the weekend and see what happens. Do any of your friends have such a house?
> Or could you rent one for the weekend? Sounds extravagant but believe me, ruling something in or out is definitely a step forward.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us all posted xxx


Thanks Harri

This whole world of allergies is new to me as no one in my family as ever suffered from anything!! A bit of a baptism of fire though...it drives both of us nuts...I think it's the frustration of not knowing what causes the problem that's the hardest to deal with..


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sezra said:


> I am the same, allergic to everything!  We are carpet free and have leather sofas to try and reduce allergens. I was always told when I was little that I would grow out of it....still waiting! Send Betty to me for a while, we would like a Betty to play with!


What a kind offer...I would gladly take you up on it but know you have got a lot on


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> What a kind offer...I would gladly take you up on it but know you have got a lot on


Colin if there was anyway I could help I would be happy to, Betty would be treated like a princess! If you ever want to try it just let me know. xx


----------

